
Alphabet Energy turns to silicon for waste heat-to-energy  - wvishal
http://gigaom.com/cleantech/alphabet-energy-turns-to-silicon-for-waste-heat-to-energy/
======
Egregore
In Russia they have a wood stove which generate energy this way:
<http://www.termofor.ru/prod1.php?id=27>

But it's power is only 50Wt (at 12V) so you can charge your mobile phone, or
use some notebooks and thats it.

The price is around $1000 and the stove uses thermo-elements only on one wall,
I hope that progress with silicon thermo-elements will lower the price of this
device.

